# People my age who can relate



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I have friends but none of them have SA. I guess mine is kind of mild but it is definitely still there. I thought it would be cool to have some people who are around my age with similar SA issues. 8)


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I've had a lot of guy friends in the past few years, and they tend to be more aggressive guys... that aren't shy at all. My close friend is the total opposite as me. He has about zero anxiety around people. When we go out he's always loud and it can make me really nevous. He's tried to understand my social anxiety more than others at least though.

I did have one friend that had social anxiety as well and was also on medication. It was great to have someone who could relate. We would laugh about how we would get scared to go and get gas put in our cars... and have to deal with creepy guys at the gas station. So if she needed to get her tank filled she usually did it when I was with her, and sometimes vice versa. Or if one of us wanted to go out shopping or do something, we would ask each other to come along. It was nice... there was just a silent understanding between us in social situations. I found though that I felt much more relaxed in public hanging out with this friend. I think because I didn't have to feel ashamed or strange, and neither of us would push the other to do something that made the other uncomfortable socially. Unfortunately the friendship didn't work out. So I miss that. Oh yeah, and despite our social anxiety, the two of us were really adventerous and did a lot of social things.


----------



## jeff222 (Nov 14, 2003)

pixiedust said:


> I have friends but none of them have SA. I guess mine is kind of mild but it is definitely still there. I thought it would be cool to have some people who are around my age with similar SA issues. 8)


Hi! I'm not sure if you are looking for people in NYC or not, but if you want to talk I'm on yahoo. I agree it'd be nice to meet people who relate.


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I'm 32, and I'm always looking for people with SA to become friends with. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

It doesn't matter to me where anyone is from as long as they can relate. I try to talk to my friends about the way SA affects my life and as much as they want to they just don't understand.

I wanted to add that I think it would also be great to have some women who could relate to all of the things us women have to deal with in your mid-late 20s and early 30s.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Since we are the exact same age I'm sure I could relate with you, My SA is mild enough that I somehow made it on the radio. I have to admit I have more 3D friends and have made no real friends strictly from the net, however, I would be up to it. Send me a private message if you want to e-mail.........


----------



## johnnytightlips (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey pixiedust. I think I can relate to what you're saying. None of my friends have SA either and even though I've gotten better over time I still have it. I'm also close to your age. Please PM me if you want to chat.


----------



## jxlot (Nov 11, 2003)

I understand your situation pixidust. It can drive one craaaazy sometimes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


JC


----------

